# DAVAO | Projects & Construction



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*Davao City has a lot of projects and constructions as of 2010.*

1. ABREEZA MALL (Ayala Land and Business Center)
2. Dialysis Center FTC Tower
3. Pinaccle Hotel
4. Camella Northpoint Condominium
5. Magallanes Residence Condominium
6. SPK Compound
7. One Oasis Condominium
8. Linmarr Towers Condominium
9. Palmetto Place Condominium
10. SM Ecoland Expansion
11. JTC Skeptron Hotel (Sheraton Hotel Davao)
12. Eco4000
13. IMAX Theatre
14. Davao Doctors Hospital Expansion
15. D’Leonor Hotel
16. Casa Leticia Boutique Hotel
17. Gaisano Mall of Davao’s expansion
17. University of Mindanao College Expansion
18. University of Southeastern Philippines Gymnasium and Cultural Center
19. Holiday Oceanview Samal
20. Northtown
21. San Pedro College (Ulas Campus)
22. M Piazza Oro

Upcoming Projects and Constructions
1. SM Lanang
2. NCCC Mall Lanang
3. The Lumiere Hotel
4. Reopening of Samal Casino Resort

and many more........


----------



## davaob4now (Mar 31, 2008)

^^
nice thread  thanks for opening this.

im sure a lot of forumers from davao city can add more projects on the list, those projects that unnoticed.


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*Pictures of Metro Davao*

Davao Skyline (at Day)





























Davao Skyline (at Night)


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*The Lumiere Davao*- the 41 Storey condominium and apartment complex located at Bo. Obrero, Davao City. The building will be the tallest and grandest in Mindanao. The pre selling of this condominium has been started. It is owned by First Lumiere Construction and Development Corporation. Lumiere simply means light. A first of its kind highrise condominium in Davao City that will set a higher standard in the city’s urban living. With spacious units and green architecture that promotes natural lighting, Lumiere is a grand reward of its own for young urbanites and investors.

Enjoy the majestic view of Mt Apo. Or be dazzled with the alluring sights of the island of Samal. An iconic landmark soon to rise in the city of Davao.
A mixed use project with a shopping hub and lifestyle strip for those with descriminating taste. Lumiere will also include an urban oasis that rejuvenates ones soul. A private residential tower, an icon, a new landmark in the City of Davao. Truly Lumiere will illuminate the entire cityscape of Davao.











*The Lumiere Singapore*- the 45 Storey Tower is a spectacular building to look at, illuminated at night with colourful LED lighting hence its name "Lumiere" (Light in French)


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*ABREEZA Mall will be opened first quarter of 2011*



Abreeza Mall Construction Updates






































The Futuristic View of Abreeza Mall


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

I want to know ur comments....


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

Good job,its about time...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Davao is on a roll... there are many more projects coming next year 2011.....

Right now.... mid-rise condo complexes are sprouting in Davao City. Take a look.

#1 Magallanes Residence










Location – Magallanes
Buildings – 3 eight storey buildings
Update – First building is finished, the second building is almost complete and the construction of the third building is already starting.

#2 One Oasis










Location – Ecoland
Buildings – 4 residentials and 3 commercial condo hotels
Update – Two buildings finished, the third one is under construction. There is a rumored plan that other buildings are going to be upgraded to 10 storey high. We shall see.

#3 Camella Northpoint










Location – Buhangin
Buildings – 5 residential where 3 are six storey buildings and 2 are ten storey buildings
Update – The first building is almost finish and the construction of the second building has started.

#4 Linmarr Towers










Location – Obrero
Buildings – 3 six storey residential buildings
Update – First building is almost finish and some of the amenities are almost complete.

#5 Palmetto Place










Location – Ma-a
Buildings – 4 residential buildings: 1 three storeys and 3 five storeys
Update – First building is almost complete.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

@mr.davao

good job, I believe Davao is indeed ready to be presented to the international scene. There's a lot of things that we have to show. Thanks for creating a thread like this one....


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


----------



## davaob4now (Mar 31, 2008)

eflex said:


> Di po basehan ang taas nang building nang isang syudad..marami po basehan like yung cleanliness, orderly nang streets,garbage disposal etc...... Ty !


and i can say that it can only be seen and experienced in davao imo..kay:

dont forget davao's 911...


----------



## Yre (Oct 26, 2007)

Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


I would like to know from the mods on this thread if what this guy is saying is true and what are the criterions on this thread alone before you can make one.

Hope mods can enlighten us here and not just relying on a person's sole opinion.



eflex said:


> Di po basehan ang taas nang building nang isang syudad..marami po basehan like yung cleanliness, orderly nang streets,garbage disposal etc...... Ty !


Please write it in the english language so that majority will understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Look at the original post... I think Davao projects are a lot and definitely deserves a thread like this. I scour other threads and there are also many developing cities who I think are at the same level with Davao.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ That's right. This thread is not only for Highrises but also for urban developments. 
Go Davao.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*SLLI unveils six new projects for rest of 2010*


> Publicly-listed Sta. Lucia land Inc. (SLLI) has announced its new projects to be launched for the remainder of 2010.
> 
> The company plans to open projects all over the country, particularly the fast developing areas of *Davao,* Cavite and Cainta, Rizal.
> 
> ...


http://www.malaya.com.ph/10072010/property4.html


----------



## allenation (Aug 1, 2010)

hakz2007 said:


> *SLLI unveils six new projects for rest of 2010*
> http://www.malaya.com.ph/10072010/property4.html


thanks for sharing the info mod kay:


----------



## Il Tenore (Dec 26, 2007)

nice job! 

this is the time guys..


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

> *A Paradise with an Ocean View*
> Mindanao Times
> (from Lifestyle to B8-November 07,2008-Friday)
> 
> ...


http://www.holidayoceanview.com/press.php


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

> *Davao City puts up RP’s first public-emergency center*
> by Manuel T. Cayon
> August 8, 2010
> Business Mirror Online Space (www.businessmirror.com.ph)
> ...


http://www.davaocity.gov.ph/NewsArticle.aspx?id=120


----------



## KaTRIBU (Apr 10, 2010)

Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


move on boy...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

So this is how it works. 

There are a couple of rules. 

- No icons if you start a thread
- Use correct thread title format. 

I had to fix this for you guys.

As for the city. It doesn't matter if you want to open a thread about a town with 100 inhabitants or a small city in the Phillipines. It is up to you.

As for the ridiculous comments you guys made, that is not appreciated. This guy 'Jarenz' only gave his opinion. He has the right to do so. No he does not decide whether you guys are allowed to start a thread about this or not, but that's not what he said. READ before you get offensive.


----------



## xzibit31 (Mar 14, 2006)

Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*




High rises do not make a city great my boy.


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. Davao said:


> *Davao City has a lot of projects and constructions as of 2010.*
> 
> 1. ABREEZA MALL (Ayala Land and Business Center)
> 2. Dialysis Center FTC Tower
> ...





Budots said:


> *Total development area is 44 hectares including SM Mall*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


originally posted by budots


----------



## BarPa (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't be so sensitive guys or we might end like...... That is his opinion I guess. IMO, Davao is ready for this the Quality of LIFE says it all and not just from any other opinion who doesn't even have it.


----------



## davaolover (Nov 28, 2009)

Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


^^i wonder why the mods allow internet trolls here.

this is a Davao forum. If you are not happy of the progress of this city and has nothing good to say better keep it to yourself. hno:


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Wadaboy said:


> @mr.davao
> 
> good job, I believe Davao is indeed ready to be presented to the international scene. There's a lot of things that we have to show. Thanks for creating a thread like this one....


Thanks Wadaboy for the appreciation on making this thread possible. Well, Davao has what it takes to be. For being dubbed as #83 fastest growing city in the world and #2 in the Philippines in 2005 (source: citymayors.com) i believe Davao can be at the top as possible. As all you can see in 2010 that many investments coming into Davao and 1/2 of the projects and construction (as I'd mentioned in the first) are built. For the record, Mayor Inday Sara Duterte mentioned in her first speech that she will prioritize investment, tourism and barangay developments in Davao. In fact her speech were becoming factual. Indeed, many investors are interested to invest in Davao.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, I hope we're done with responding to forumer Jarenz everybody. Focus on your great Davao thread instead of going offtopic yourself.


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


@ Jarenz

I respect your opinion about Davao. But Davao's progress a couple of months before has steadfastly inclined compared to Manila and Cebu. Look at the mid-sized and proposed high-rise condominiums existed in Davao (specifically around the radius of ABREEZA Mall). The mall expansions and high-rise hotels (Lanang Area- soon to be the 2nd Downtown in Davao). 

For the information of all forum addicts here. *There are 10 Good Reason Why to Invest in Davao.*

*1. Linkages and Accessibility*

Davao City is strategically located in Southeastern Philippines. It has air and sea linkages to major points of destination in the country and the rest of the world. Goods and people can also be transported by land via the Philippine-Japan Friendship highway. The new Davao International Airport is one of the busiest airports in the Philippines with daily flights to major destinations in the country. Davao City also serves as your gateway to the sub-regional trade bloc known as the East ASEAN growth area with direct flights to Singapore and Indonesia. Modern infrastructure and facilities present in the City provide businessmen access to the 25 million market of Mindanao and the 56 million market of the BIMP-EAGA.

*2. Perfect Weather*

The City is situated in a typhoon-free zone. The all-year round predictability of its tropical weather (sunshine by day and occasional rain showers by night) makes the place conducive for business, leisure, agriculture and other worthwhile activities.

*3. Efficient Public Utilities*

Davao City has excellent public utilities that offer the best products and services. There is abundance in the supply of (piped) potable water.
There is availability of cost-efficient electricity through hydropower generation. 24-hours a day power is assured by the able distribution of Davao Light with the availability of a back-up generation plant. State-of-the-art telecommunications facilities connect its people to the rest of the world. Players in the telecommunications industry (phone companies, Internet Service Providers, Cable-TV, computer vendors) have continually offered new products, services and innovations to keep the people abreast with the latest and even ahead.


*4. Regional Center of Philippines South*

The City is host to regional centers and headquarters of government and private agencies whose scope of operational jurisdiction covers Southern Philippines or the island of Mindanao. This is the reason why many organizations consider the City as the de facto capital of Mindanao. It is considered as the financial center of the Mindanao Island with more than 1,000 institutions classified as banks, non-bank financing, and lending agencies. The City is also the center for learning, education, and trainings in Mindanao with 39 tertiary education institutions classified as universities (including the University of the Philippines-Mindanao), colleges, and technical schools that regularly supply the City of needed expertise and manpower.

*5. Most Peaceful City in Southeast Asia*

Davao is one of the most peaceful cities in Asia with a monthly crime index of 0.8 cases per 10,000 persons per month. Its Davao Police Office is a consistent top pick for the Country’s Best Police Office Award. The City has also established the 911 central communications and emergency response center in 2002 to lessen crime incidences as well as preserve lives and properties.

*6. Competitive Cost of Doing Business*

In Davao City, quality products and services do not necessarily equate to high cost. Almost everything of quality in Davao City costs cheaper compared to other major cities. Rates of public utilities, real estate, rentals for commercial spaces, accommodations, labor, raw materials, and other business related inputs are comparatively cheaper than other major cities in Asia. This factor is seen vital in achieving a healthy return on investments.

*7. Best Professional and Laborer*

The City is home to the best professionals and laborers in Southern Philippines. Its human resources are touted as competent, highly literate, English-speaking and very cost-effective. Davao is the biggest producer of engineers, computer programmers, medical practitioners, accountants, lawyers, and other skilled labor in the region.

*8. Fruit Basket of the Country*

Almost all kinds of fruits grow in abundance in the City. It is host to a lot of fruit plantations and it is famous for its exotic Durian. The City is one of the biggest exporters of banana in Asia. Other fresh produce includes delectable delights such as the pomelo, mango, mangosteen, rambutan, strawberry, lanzones, and pineapple among others. Aside from this edge, the City functions as the trade-off point of Mindanao’s high value crops.

*9. Investor-Friendly City*

Investors are well taken cared of in Davao City. Being the pioneer city in establishing an investment promotion center that provides free professional assistance including processing of applications for local fiscal incentives, the local government sees to it that investors are provided the red carpet in starting business as easy as possible.

*10. Responsive and Forward-Looking Local Government*

The City Government of Davao is very positive on developmental projects. Infrastructure modernizations such as international standard airport, roads, bridges, and seaports are being done in response to the present challenges of the new millennium. The City’s goals, thrusts, and programs are being guided by the fundamental principles of sustainable development. Under the Comprehensive Development Plan for 1996-2021, the City’s priorities are: peace and order; health; environment; education and social services; shelter; livelihood; infrastructure; agriculture and fishery development; investment and tourism; revenue enhancement; sports development; and good governance.


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Jarenz said:


> ^^ *I'm not dump to explain all that things . . .
> 
> My time is not worth for the small brain leech. Didn't see this "IMO" in my post. Some of your colleagues acting as they own the forum. hno:
> *
> ...


IMO- An internet phrase used to safeguard statements from insecure people who will find any way possible to personally attack you while drawing an argument out of nothing, and act as if your opinion were fact, simply to boost their self-esteem that they lack in real life.

Stands for "*In My Opinon*". _*The most insecure way to state your opinion. Used by those afraid to get into a big argument with someone who disagrees with them.*_

_Using IMO makes you a pansy of the internet message boards. If someone barks back at you for stating it as a fact, let them. If they don't understand that it's an opinion, that's their problem. _

@ Jarenz

So be it! and build your own opinion!


----------



## BarPa (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr. Davao said:


> IMO- An internet phrase used to safeguard statements from insecure people who will find any way possible to personally attack you while drawing an argument out of nothing, and act as if your opinion were fact, simply to boost their self-esteem that they lack in real life.
> 
> Stands for "*In My Opinon*". _*The most insecure way to state your opinion. Used by those afraid to get into a big argument with someone who disagrees with them.*_
> 
> ...


Strongly agree with the highlighted part..


----------



## Yre (Oct 26, 2007)

nickywilliam said:


> I love city of Davao I've been there last year and it was so clean peaceful city.I salute their government for making their city a prosperous


Clean and Peaceful indeed! :cheers:
You should visit more often.


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

nickywilliam said:


> I love city of Davao I've been there last year and it was so clean peaceful city.I salute their government for making their city a prosperous


Thank you @ nickywilliam for appreciating Davao. The city maintained its beauty in the face of spearheading metropolis across the border. The government made the city sustainable and economically efficient.:yes:

epper::clown:epper::clown:epper::clown:epper::clown:
:booze:


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*More Davao City Picturesque*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Understand that this is not just a picture thread. Keep us updated about projects. Don't randomly post pics of your city, that's what the photo forums are for.


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Understand that this is not just a picture thread. Keep us updated about projects. Don't randomly post pics of your city, that's what the photo forums are for.


FYI @ Ni3lS, i was looking some other threads here in SSC that they randomly post their pictures. I'm just trying to see those Davao pictures to forum addicts all over the world. Besides, this thread can freely post whatever they want to express their feelings and emotions. I uneven opposed their reply and i respect them, as long as they respect me. I'm not opposing your reply, but I'm fairly doing my part to broadcast my ideas to all. 

:banana2::cheer::angel1::cheer::angel1::cheer::angel1::cheer:


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*Dialysis Center FTC Tower*




















*Pinnacle Hotel*











*Magallanes Residences*





























*Camella Northpoint*





























*One Oasis *


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*Linmarr Towers*





























*Sheraton Hotel *




















*Eco4000*





























*Davao Doctors Hospital Expansion*




























*Gaisano Mall of Davao Expansion*



















*University of Mindanao College Expansion*


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*Holiday Oceanview Samal*







































*Northtown*





















*San Pedro College (Ulas Campus)*





















*Discover IT Park*












*Matina IT Park*


----------



## KaTRIBU (Apr 10, 2010)

*Davao City Skyline* _Oct. 22, 2010_
With FTC Tower


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*PRIME RESIDENCES(20 FLRS)*


glenntoy15 said:


> for those who love to stay in davao city, we have a new condo for you!


------------


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> *PRIME RESIDENCES(20 FLRS)*
> 
> ------------


Wow, another high-rise bldg. that will build in the city. I was able to see the Far East Associates projects that their projects proposed and u/c were here in Davao. Try to see this link for more information of their projects: 
http://www.fareastassociates.net/


----------



## glenntoy15 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ @mr davao. the picts that youre referring too is just a presentation.


----------



## greenflare (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ Way to go Davao City!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

FTC Dialysis Center:


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

glenntoy15 said:


> ^^ @mr davao. the picts that youre referring too is just a presentation.


Ah i see, but who knows that such kind of presetation can be build 3 to 5 years. Let see...


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

*ABREEZA UPDATES*



bitoy101 said:


>


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

*CAMELLA NORTHPOINT*





















KaTRIBU said:


>


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

*ONE OASIS CONDOMINIUMS*



KaTRIBU said:


>


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

*MAGALLANES RESIDENCES*



KaTRIBU said:


>


*Construction of second building*



KaTRIBU said:


>


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

@ Sarcasticity

Thank you for posting here in this thread. Especially for updating the projects Like Abreeza, One Oasis, Camella Northpoint and Magallanes Residences. Indeed, Davao City is steadfastly growing this year. I think there's a lot of projects coming from the investors because Vice Mayor Rody Duterte visited Shanghai and Beijing this month. The report said that there were 3 big investments to put here in Davao. He said in the local show here in Davao that he will be visiting Istanbul, Turkey then Europe to promote and invest in Davao. I think that's great news from Davao. 

^^:banana:^^:banana:^^:banana:^^:banana:^^:banana:^^:banana:


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*2 major Davao ICT projects eyed to boost industry*



by Jenny Molbog-Mendoza

Davao City (12 July) -- Davao Region's Information and Communications Technology (ICT) Industry Cluster has lined up two major activities that are geared toward its development.

ICT Davao Inc. president Eriberto E. Barriga Jr. said that being on top in the list of Next Wave Cities for 2010, Davao City has a lot to offer in terms of ICT products and IT services.

Next-wave cities are key IT and business process outsourcing (BPO) destinations outside of Metro Manila which the Business Processing Association Philippines (BPA/P), in cooperation with the Commission on ICT (CICT) and Department of Trade and Industry (DTI) recommend and support as prime outsourcing destinations in the country.

The identification of the top 10 Next Wave cities is based on four core factors - talent pool, infrastructure, labor cost, and business environment.

"This is excluding Metro Manila, Cebu City, and Clark since these cities are also included in the Hall of Fame. This achievement of the city really poses a great opportunity for us because it means that IT and BPO investors are really keen in investing here," he said.

The other cities listed, according to rank, are Sta. Rosa in Laguna, Bacolod, Iloilo, Metro Cavite, Lipa in Batangas, Cagayan de Oro, Malolos in Bulacan, Baguio, and Dumaguete in Negros Oriental.

With this, Barriga said, the local ICT industry must be boosted further by implementing projects that will support the award.

Under the Davao Industry Cluster Capacity Enhancement Project (DICCEP), a project of the DTI 11 with funding support from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), the ICT Industry Cluster will spearhead the first-ever *Davao Silicon 3G*! wherein the event will focus on gulf, golf, and gulp.

"The gulf represents tourism. Golf is for the game golf because ICT people love playing golf. Gulp is for socials," Barriga explained adding that they're targeting to stage the 1st Davao Silicon 3G! in August, alongside the Kadayawan Festival of Davao City.

The other initiative to look out for is the *Davao Region Geographic Information Network (DR-GIN)*, a geographic information system (GIS) that integrates hardware, software, and data for capturing, managing, analyzing, and displaying all forms of geographically referenced information (as defined by www.gis.com).

"The DR-GIN has already been approved by the Regional Development Council (RDC). This will serve as the virtual library of the region. With this, anyone can just easily access the topographic maps of the provinces and cities of the region," he said.

DTI 11 Regional Director and DICCEP Director Marizon S. Loreto said that these projects will cut across different industries, thus, contributing to their economic performance.

"The 1st Davao Silicon 3G!, for instance, will benefit tourism since aside from promoting Davao City as an IT and BPO hub, it will also sell the city as well as the region as a tourism destination. Thus, Davao's position as a business and leisure preferred destination will be strengthened," she said.

Loreto said that the DR-GIN, on the other hand, will help entice investors to locate in Davao since the system will provide a glimpse of why they should pour in their investments here. (dti11) 

Source: http://www.pia.gov.ph/?m=12&r=&y=&mo=&fi=p100712.htm&no=22


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*Davao is top ‘next wave’ BPO site*

By Emilia Narni J. David, BusinessWorld
Posted at 04/16/2010 1:07 PM | Updated as of 04/16/2010 1:07 PM

Davao has been named the Philippines’ top "next wave" city for business process outsourcing (BPO).

The city, located in the province of Davao del Sur, was tagged by the Business Processing Association of the Philippines (BPAP), Commission on Information and Communications Technology (CICT), and the Department of Trade and Industry as heading a list of top outsourcing sites.

Rounding up roll were the cities of Sta. Rosa in Laguna; Bacolod in Negros Occidental; Iloilo in Iloilo; Metro Cavite (Bacoor, Imus and Dasmariñas cities); Lipa in Batangas; Cagayan de Oro in Misamis Oriental; Malolos in Bulacan; Baguio in Benguet; and Dumaguete in Negros Oriental.

Sta. Rosa, Metro Cavite, Lipa, Malolos and Bagiuo are located in Luzon. Bacolod, Iloilo and Dumaguete are in the Visayas, while Davao and Cagayan de Oro are in Mindanao.

BPAP chief executive Oscar R. Sanez said Davao ranked the highest for availability of graduates and talented workers and also had good scores in terms infrastructure and cost.

Davao -- along with other cities in Mindanao -- suffered in terms of their business environment scores due to advisories issued by other countries against travelling to the island.

"Davao was penalized by two points due to the travel advisories of countries like the United States; it scored a three from the possible five. Other cities in Mindanao were also affected. What we should do is make sure that investors are informed that troubles are far from Davao and Cagayan de Oro," Mr. Sañez said.

Davao currently hosts 20 outsourcing companies with 6,500 workers.

Changes in the top 10 list, meanwhile, included the "graduation" or the promotion of Clark as a center of excellence for outsourcing. The freeport joined Metro Manila and Metro Cebu.

Mr. Sañez said Davao bested Metro Laguna, last year’s topnotcher, because of a revision in the radius of available talent category. This year only talent found within a 25-kilometer radius from a BPO site was counted.

As a result, the areas comprising Metro Laguna and Bulacan were reduced to just Sta. Rosa and Malolos.

Gillian Joyce G. Virata, BPAP executive director for information and research, said potential revenues coming from the next wave cities over the next two years was $1.2-1.5 billion. Employment is also expected to increase 60% from 47,000.

"The list of next wave cities is really to promote these cities so they have something to sell to investors and help them convince investors to build and invest in their cities," she said.

Many of the cities named in the top 10 have big student populations.

The cities which almost made it to the top 10, said Mr. Sañez were Dagupan in Pangasinan, Legazpi in Albay, Metro Subic in Zambales, Metro Naga in Camarines Sur and General Santos in South Cotabato.

Transport infrastructure, said an observer, is one of the biggest challenges facing cities outside of Metro Manila which looking to attract BPO investors.

David T. Leechiu, country head of real estate service firm Jones Lang LaSalle Leechiu, said that more airports should be built.

"More airports and seaports, both domestic and international, must be built as well, keeping travel to within two hours," he said.

Mr. Sanez noted that the power situation has not directly affected the BPO industry, but said the stability of supply was also a factor in attracting investors.

The Philippine BPO industry and employed around 442,000 employees and garnered revenues of $7.2 billion last year, the latter a 19% gain from 2008’s $6.06 billion.

The BPAP expects revenues to hit $9.5 billion this year as more markets become confident in the country.

Source: http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/regions/04/16/10/davao-top-‘next-wave’-bpo-site


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice developments! kay: I see there are still lots of greeneries as well in the city


----------



## tsadahaGyud (May 28, 2010)

nice projects.......especially the abreeza and one oasis condo......im so excited for our country to become first world......char...greetings from cdo


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Tama.....abreeza will become the next tourist destination in the region and davao CBD will spread na naman. We're so excited 'coz abreeza will be opened next year. Indeed, if abreeza will be open to the public, many businesses and investments will put in around the area. Go davao!:banana::cheers:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*FTC Tower*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Buildings*



















*Alfresco Atop Gmall*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*
Manila Bulletin*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Under Construction*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Great discussion about open skies


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

*DAVAO's Public Safety Command Center "One of its kind in the Philippines"*



















DAVAO City Mayor Sara Duterte said the opening of the *Public Safety Command Center (PSCC)* has added to the city's pride as one of the country's mega cities.

Noting that the PSCC is the dream of her father, Vice Mayor Rodrigo Duterte, for the Dabawenyos, Mayor Duterte recognized that the center will highly improve the city's already renowned peace and order capability.

The PSCC _*serves as the nerve center for 17 CCTVs installed in 16 strategic areas in the city, covering entry and exit points and populated areas in the downtown areas, and the traffic signalization for the entire city.*_

The project implementer *Abratique and Associates Inc*. also noted that *the multi-million facility is at par with those in New York and California in the United States, and the best in the country*.

_*Costing at P704 million at its 3rd phase alone*_, Abratique said this funded the widening of roads, the facilities including 17 CCTVs, the installation, and the needed training of the *Traffic Management Center*, among others.

"Davao City has 65 intersections but since we're under budget constraint, what we prioritized were 16 strategic locations. The city is growing as we could there are construction everywhere. So, this is a good start for the city," Engineer Efren Abratique said in an interview.

"*The traffic signal controller was developed by the State of California, State of New York*. This became a standard in California as well as in New York and now for the US. *This is the first thing in the Philippines, the CCTV (closed circuit television) system even with what I saw in Manila, this is the best*," Abratique said.

"*The traffic system is Quicknet Pro*, _*the controller is also the first one in the Philippines*_. It's actually non-proprietary, it’s not owned by one company, that means the city is not a captured client and this is beneficial for the city. If the city wants to buy it from someone else they can do that. If they don't want me anymore so they can. _*This is a very good controller that has been tested in the US. We have installation in the Middle East, South America, and four installations in China*_," he added.

Law enforcement heads Davao City Police Office (DCPO) Director Rene Aspera and PSCC commander Ret. Col. Verner Monsanto, who also heads Central 911, said _*the new traffic and monitoring facility would be a great help to crime prevention and faster investigation*_.

Abratique said the CCTV cameras have a _*35 times zooming capacity*_, which makes faces on the streets and even name tags of security guards of mall entrance visible.

Abratique also expressed his thanks to former mayor Rodrigo Duterte for trusting him to fulfill the task of creating the PSCC.

During the PSCC inauguration, PLDT-Smart public affairs head Ramon Isberto headed the turning over of its Weather Monitoring and Flood Alert System which they funded and was developed by the Ateneo de Davao University Engineering and Architecture Division. (JCZ)










Source: Sun Star Davao


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Camella Northpoint Condo Complex

The first of the seven buildings is almost finish and ready for occupancy.



















pics by allenation 

Construction of the Second Building is about to start











Proposed Starmall inside the Camella Northpoint




WawaY[625] said:


>


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

^^^^

I really like the above photos. Its so nice to know that Davao still progressively growing in terms of infrastructure and investment. GO3X Davao.:banana: :cheers:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*SM ECOLAND EXPANSION (4F MIX|U/C)*






















rodincouch said:


> January 25, 2011


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*SM CITY LANANG (MIX|U/C)*

















[/center][/QUOTE]



KaTRIBU said:


> *SM City Lanang update: Jan. 26, 2011*


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*DAMOSA IT PARK (5F|U/C)*


glenntoy15 said:


> The Starbucks.... kuno
> Damosa IT 3 Building


-------


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAMOSA IT PARK
STARBUCKS COFFEE (2F|U/C)*



glenntoy15 said:


> starbuko everyone??? nahh nevermind hno:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

One Oasis Davao



Wadaboy said:


> The last 2 of the 6 buildings will be 10-storeys.
> 
> *High-rise condos mulled in Davao*
> Tuesday, January 19, 2010
> ...









*Pic below is the current One Oasis*








​


----------



## realcebuestate (May 12, 2008)

hi ssc davao,

can someone point me in the right direction...
i would like to see your list of lowrise to highrise bldgs...
thanks! :banana:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

*VISTALAND STARMALL*


nbrDVO said:


> *STARMALL Mintal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Davao City
Invests in Education

*San Pedro College, Ulas Campus*
























































*University of Mindanao
College Expansion: Engineering Laboratory Building*































credits:KaTRIBU​


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

ABREEZA AYALA CENTER and BUSINESS PARK

ABREEZA MALL
Opens May 2011























































AYALA BOUTIQUE HOTEL
Construction starts this month










ALVEO RESIDENTIAL CONDOMINIUM
Groundbreaking and start of construction is early 2011 








​


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

The Lumiere
*Obrero, Davao City*




















*Pre-selling is ongoing and groundbreaking will be 1st Quarter 2011
Click Here*

The Lumiere @ Obrero is a 40 storey residential condominium at the heart of Davao City. A project of FLDC Asia, Lumiere will bring the urban living experience in the city to another level. Enjoy different units from studio to a 3 bedroom unit with grand view of the majestic Mt Apo and the island of Samal.​


----------



## allenation (Aug 1, 2010)

*i found this one so beautiful*.










*Kudos to DCWD!*


----------



## cemby (May 25, 2005)

can someone post back that beautiful shot of Davao City at night? I really love that....


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

ALVEO CONDO IS OFFICIALLY CALLED 
ABREEZA RESIDENCES CONDOMINIUM
31 FLOORS
FINAL RENDER SOON......














> ......AS OF VALENTINES DAY I CLOSED A CLIENT WHO IS WILLING TO HAVE 5STAR CONDO UNIT (THANK U SIR). AT THE SAME TIME THE MEETING WITH TEAM ABREEZA TODAY WAS A SUCCESS!!!!
> 
> WOWWW!!!! THE MORE I FELL INLOVE WITH THIS ABREEZA CONDO, KAYA PALA 5STAR.....HAYYYY NAKU DABAWENYOS WE ARE REALLY LUCKY WE RESIDE HERE.....THIS IS HOW I FEEL AFTER THE MEETING BECAUSE I LEARNED SO MUCH ABOUT "THESE" PROJECTS, IT WASN'T JUST ABREEZA BEEN DISCUSSED BUT MORE.


http://www.tipidsale.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=260617​


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Nottingham at Camella Northpoint, Bajada Davao *

*To be constructed after Birmingham, the second building, finishes construction*


















​


----------



## WawaY[625] (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ wont this block the city view that the owners of the first 2 building paid for? :lol:


----------



## Nze_Mio.GT (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ the B1 will probably have a partial view which i see that on their perspective, they have to look left. as for B2, well they can stll have the view at the back (facing Buhangin) or they'll just have to buy a unit in the Nottingham building  but considering the amenities and location (right near Abreeza, etc.), its still good


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

The terrain on that side is lower than the opposite side where Manchester and Birmingham are located. I even doubt if Nottingham will be visible from JP Laurel Avenue.


----------



## donardo (Sep 13, 2010)

nbrDVO said:


> The terrain on that side is lower than the opposite side where Manchester and Birmingham are located. I even doubt if Nottingham will be visible from JP Laurel Avenue.


thats true! it will just level up with the two buildings..it wont be visible enough along jp laurel.


----------



## WawaY[625] (Jun 4, 2006)

donardo said:


> thats true! it will just level up with the two buildings..it wont be visible enough along jp laurel.


I guess what you guys are saying is that since the ground floor of B3 is lower than B1, then its possible that the 10th floor of B3 would be at around the same level of B1's 5th floor. Did I understand it correctly?


----------



## Jeproks87 (Oct 14, 2009)

hmmm..sa akong count murag 11f ang nottingham..tama ba ako? hehe..

btw, sure na nang 31f sa ALVEO?


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

^
We are in the international thread. Please post in English.


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

Anyway, another condominium project in Davao to watch out for:


*Phinma property unit to expand outside Luzon; Davao eyed*

PHINMA PROPERTY Holdings Corp. plans to break ground for a new residential project in *Davao City* by early 2012 as the medium-cost developer expands outside Luzon.

Following a media briefing yesterday in Makati, Pete B. Felix, Phinma Properties’ assistant vice-president for planning, told BusinessWorld: “We might have a groundbreaking in *Davao City* early next year” as the company aims to replicate its success in its target market in other urban areas.

“For last year, we performed well as we were able to double profits compared with the previous year,” Mr. Felix said.

The property firm, which has built 9,000 condominium units in Metro Manila, is also confident of continued good performance for this year.

“The outlook for this year is positive and we also expect to double our income for 2011,” Mr. Felix said.

The property unit of the Phinma group is boosting its presence in the “affordable segment of the housing market” with the launching of its first project in Alabang, which started construction in September 2010.

Willie J. Uy, president and chief executive officer of Phinma Properties, said: “We are excited to launch Asya Enclaves Alabang as we want to bridge the construction backlog in the country. We want to build quickly but with value and quality for our customers.”

“We target the broad Class C market, the start-up [families] and the young professionals who have a lot of disposable income ... That is why we set our price below P2 million [per unit],” he said.

“This way, market default is unlikely to happen since it is a price our customers can afford,” he added.

The investment for Asya Enclaves Alabang had been pegged at P1.5 billion, executives said.

The property firm is positioning itself as a provider of “quality housing at an affordable price” -- with the price per square meter set at P40,000 and the price per unit starting at P1.2 million.

Asya Enclaves Alabang, a 3.5-hectare, 14-building, 1,792-unit residential condominium, is set to deliver its first two buildings by the second quarter of this year.

The third building will be delivered by the end of 2011. 

The whole property development is expected to be turned over to buyers by the fourth quarter of next year.

Aside from Asya Enclaves, Phinma Properties will be launching four to five more projects within Metro Manila this year, executives said. -- Vanessa J. Jimenez

BusinessWorld Online


----------



## Jeproks87 (Oct 14, 2009)

nbrDVO said:


> ^
> We are in the international thread. Please post in English.


oops! I'm sorry. by the way iv'e just drop in here not intensionally because all davao threads has been closed. i'm happy that there's another thread for the projects and developments for davao. even it can cause bleeding to my nose everytime i visit here..


----------



## WawaY[625] (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ Haha I like your sense of humor


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Mindanao Times - Feb 14, 2011*

*ONB to build new headquarters*
Written by: Francisco , Carmelito Q.
Monday, 14 February 2011

ONE Network Bank, considered the widest rural bank in the country in terms of reach, is building a *P230-million seven-story main headquarters*.

Alex V. Buenaventura, president of the bank, said the building of the new headquarters is among the key programs of the bank this year.

The bank needs the headquarters considering that it will continue expanding this year with 10 branches already in the pipeline, among them a branch in Makati City as rural banks are allowed to apply for a branch in the financial capital of the country.

The budget for the headquarters is about a fourth of the P800 million that the bank is planning to spend this year for its branching and the rollout of the points of sale facilities. Buenaventura said the construction of the new building is scheduled to be completed in Janaury next year.

....

The bank is also allocating P50 million for the rollout for information and communications technology software and hardware facilities. 

.....


----------



## cemby (May 25, 2005)

oradude23 said:


> *ONB to build new headquarters*
> Written by: Francisco , Carmelito Q.
> Monday, 14 February 2011
> 
> ...


Will this still be situated in San Pedro St? That part of the City needs rejuvenation...


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Davao Under-Construction Updates 

StarMall, Mintal, Davao *



KaTRIBU said:


> StarMall Mintal, Davao City


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Davao Construction Updates

SM CITY (MALL) ECOLAND RENOVATION & EXPANSION

*



KaTRIBU said:


> SM City Davao-Ecoland Expansion & Renovation Update as of Feb. 20, 2011


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Davao Construction Updates

GAISANO MALL OF DAVAO AL FRESCO BARS AND RESTOS 

*



KaTRIBU said:


> Gaisano Mall of Davao expansion update as of Feb. 20, 2011
> 
> Al Fresco Area (6th & 7th Floor)


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Davao Construction Updates

SM CITY (MALL) LANANG 

*



KaTRIBU said:


> SM City Lanang Davao
> as of Feb. 20, 2011


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Davao Construction Updates

ABREEZA (AYALA CENTRE DAVAO MALL) FINISHING TOUCHES
*
*Soon to break grounds in this complex: 31-Storey Abreeza Residences; 9-Storey Ayala Hotel*



KaTRIBU said:


> *ABREEZA* AyalaMalls
> as of Feb. 20, 2011


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

Good to see five simultaneous mall developments for a single city. Davao is truly strengthening its position as the unrivaled shopping capital of Southern Philippines.


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Soon to start construction:*

*Gaisano Grand Mall of Toril*



KaTRIBU said:


> Gaisano Grand Mall Toril, Davao City


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

Make that six.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

at last!! nice updates kay:


----------



## Il Tenore (Dec 26, 2007)

all I can say is.. Davao is unstoppable! :cheers:


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

hi guys ive seen the final rendering of abreeza residences tower...it is a gleaming tower, a 31 storeys condo...i want to post it here but dunno how..


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

^
i can post it for you. you can email it to me at [email protected].


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

anyway, more of the expansion of Gaisano Mall of Davao




























_photo credits go to Cody Banks_


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

nber its in classfied ads philippines i cant copy it..www.classifiedads.ph/real-estate/condos/abreeza-condo-to-rise-in-davao-city/


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

*Abreeza Residences*










_special credits to Southmegacity for the link_


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

yea nice one


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

This shot was probably taken by one of the attendees of the Abreeza Residences roadshow held last week at the Marco Polo Hotel.


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

did u like it...


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

whn will be its groundbreaking..


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

According to reports, groundbreaking will be around May 2011. However, they have already started pre-selling.


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

oks thanks a lot


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

And I bet the groundbreaking will be earlier as this will sell pretty good.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

It doesn't look like a 31 storey building to me... more like 41 storey. I bet more projects are going to unleashed in Davao soon specially once Abreeza mall opens this May.


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)

*More Abreeza Mall Updates*




KaTRIBU said:


> *ABREEZA* AyalaMalls


----------



## Yre (Oct 26, 2007)

Since there are several big projects in the offing on that particular area alone....groan...i can't imagine the traffic nightmare already. Hope they have already studied the implications and put up alternative routes there..


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

They already have...... it was one of the requirements for the council's approval. I think flood control was also a requirement. Those were complied before the actual construction.... don't worry... we're good.


----------



## cemby (May 25, 2005)

Wadaboy said:


> They already have...... it was one of the requirements for the council's approval. I think flood control was also a requirement. Those were complied before the actual construction.... don't worry... we're good.




Well, it is a good thing that the city Council did make the mall builders think about traffic, flood control etc. before Abreeza was built. I do reckon that even SM in Lanang was also required to submit its traffic plan and drainage system (I do remember that there was a creek that supposed to flow towards Lanang golf and country club but some bright guy covered it up, causing the perennial problem of flooding in the lower portions of Belisario Heights and Diamond village)


----------



## allenation (Aug 1, 2010)

Wadaboy said:


> They already have...... it was one of the requirements for the council's approval. I think flood control was also a requirement. Those were complied before the actual construction.... don't worry... *we're good*.


amen brother!:lol:


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Let our projects speak for Davao

*LINMARR CONDOMINIUMS UPDATE*


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

*HOLIDAY OCEAN VIEW UPDATE*


----------



## scarletwitch.wanda (Jul 18, 2008)

Sarcasticity said:


> *HOLIDAY OCEAN VIEW UPDATE*


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## scarletwitch.wanda (Jul 18, 2008)

*PPA to privatize one port yearly up to 2015*

*PPA to privatize one port yearly up to 2015*
Submitted by cherry on Wed, 12/15/2010 - 15:01.

Source: http://www.malaya.com.ph/12152010/ship2.html

*The Philippine Ports Authority (PPA) will privatize five major ports in the next five years, starting with the Port of Davao in 2011*.

The other four were identified as the Ports of Cagayan de Oro, General Santos, Zamboanga and Iloilo.

"We intend to privatize and modernize at least one of this port yearly starting next year and within the next five years. PPA will pursue the full modernization of the Ports of Davao, Cagayan de Oro, General Santos, Zamboanga and Iloilo, while at the same time, attend to the development of smaller but strategic ports in various parts of the country," PPA general manager Juan Sta. Ana said.

Cargoes handled in Mindanao area includes products such as bananas, pineapples, tuna, agricultural, marine, and other perishable products. They handle bulk of the passengers as well.

Currently, the Port of Davao has an average annual cargo volume of 4.2 million metric tons (mmt).

It has a private cargo-handling operator, the Davao Integrated Port and Stevedoring Services Corp. (DIPSSCOR), a subsidiary of International Container Terminal Services, Inc. (ICTSI).

The country is the third largest exporter of bananas in the world, and Sasa Wharf, where DIPSSCOR is a cargo handler, is a key transit point for banana exports.

On the other hand, Cagayan de Oro is serviced by Oro Port, while General Santos is currently serviced by ICTSI and Asian Terminals, Inc.

Cagayan de Oro has an average of 3.3 mmt cargo volume annually. General Santos has 2.1 mmt, the Port of Zamboanga is averaging about 1.4 mmt annually, while Iloilo handles 1.1 mmt.

PPA has allocated capital expenditures for the privatization program.

"We will continue to give priority to the private sector financing channeled through such program considering the enormity of resource requirements to be able to adequately meet the urgent need for the development and delivery of services of these major ports," Sta. Ana said.

PPA invested a total of P23.915 billion in the last 8 years or about P2.989 billion yearly for the port development.

As of the end September, 33 major infrastructure projects with an estimated cost of P1.53 billion were completed. - Genivi Factao

http://www.ufs.ph/2009-10/node/4859


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

Sarcasticity said:


> *HOLIDAY OCEAN VIEW UPDATE*


Nice! Is this project 100% done?


----------



## kastefar (Aug 23, 2010)

Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

One Network Bank Headquarters

​


> *No.of Floors: 5
> Project Cost: Php 117 M
> Contract: 12 mos
> *





> *DMCI unit bags three major deals*
> 
> THE CONSTRUCTION arm of Consunji-led DMCI Holdings, Inc. has secured P9.336 billion worth of new contracts, the company said in a disclosure yesterday.
> The new contracts involve the construction of a bank headquarters, an entertainment complex, and a residential tower.
> ...


----------



## tj_brewed (Sep 19, 2005)

^^ its wide and massive.


----------



## tj_brewed (Sep 19, 2005)

rodincouch said:


> Nice! Is this project 100% done?


As per site development plan, there should be some villas and a hotel. This is the complete development plan.


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ Ohh I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

kastefar said:


>


This



nbrDVO said:


> *Abreeza Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late a reaction my friend. Better pay attention next time.


----------



## Govinda (Sep 23, 2008)

nbrDVO said:


> Good to see five simultaneous mall developments for a single city. Davao is truly strengthening its position as the unrivaled shopping capital of Southern Philippines.


Whether they like it or not, Davao is the retail capital of Southern Philippines!


----------



## climax29 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wadaboy said:


> UNDER DEVELOPMENT
> 
> RIVERFRONT CORPORATE CITY


yan pala yan.. ive always wondered kung ano meron jan everytime umuuwi ako ng davao.. pero parang di ata tugma yung scale model sa site development plan.. if you can see sa site dev, maliit yung distribution ng lots whereas sa scale model medyo malaki ang structures. im an architectural designer btw.


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Govinda said:


> Whether they like it or not, Davao is the retail capital of Southern Philippines!



why Davao is the retail capital of Southern Philippines?


----------



## ice_mckoi (May 7, 2009)

^^you will not know unless you've been in the city...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Davao said:


> why Davao is the retail capital of Southern Philippines?


Because shopping malls are sprouting like mushrooms. Once finish, Davao got the most number of shopping malls in Mindanao and the biggest.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

By the way, I like to add this one right here.... small project but still counts... 



KaTRIBU said:


> BUY NOW!


EDIT:

I am wondering with the advent of real estate boom in Davao.... I wonder if this project on hold will see the light of day...... its still possible.


----------



## nbrDVO (May 31, 2008)

climax29 said:


> yan pala yan.. ive always wondered kung ano meron jan everytime umuuwi ako ng davao.. pero parang di ata tugma yung scale model sa site development plan.. if you can see sa site dev, maliit yung distribution ng lots whereas sa scale model medyo malaki ang structures. im an architectural designer btw.


We are in the international forum. Please post in English.




ice_mckoi said:


> ^^you will not know unless you've been in the city...


It is obvious that he is not from this city.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi mg guys. ngano na closed man ang mga thread sa davao? i am very thirsty for updates!!.by the way sure na ba yung gipost dito na condo in abreeza?31 storey po ba talaga?im excited for this!!


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ Please post in English as this is an international thread. 

The Abreeza residences is good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2011)

rodincouch said:


> ^^ Please post in English as this is an international thread.
> 
> The Abreeza residences is good to go.


Thanks sir. i hope lumiere will push through because i thought that feb 22 would be the groundbreaking day but i found nothing in the site. Also Prime Residences? Any updates about this projects? Because seeing Lumiere, Prime Residences, Abreeza Residences so close together would be great.:cheers:


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil (May 11, 2009)

*Investor confidence in Davao inspires shopping malls to construction spree
Business Mirror​
By MANUEL T. CAYON
Aug. 22, 2011

DAVAO CITY—The construction of high-rise structures including malls and high-end housing subdivisions here has boosted the excitement level of the property-development sector in this city, an executive of an architectural and engineering design firm said.*

Phany Castillo-Ho, marketing communication consultant of Far East Associates, said that construction took off anew after the 2008-09 global recession, with the construction of the P5-billion Ayala-owned Abreeza Mall as the biggest so far this year and with the second SM mall to be finished next year.

“These are exciting times and Davao City benefits the most because investors are looking for peace and order in a progressive economy and favorable weather conditions,” she told the BusinessMirror at their booth outside the Davao Investment Conference hall of the Marco Polo Hotel here on Friday.

*Being constructed were the 10-story hotel and the 26-story condominium buildings of the Ayalas. To break ground soon was the 33-story mixed-use building of the Francisco-Tan-Cruz group, all within the Abreeza Mall area.*

“And there are lots of subdivisions, many of them for the high-end market, that are being constructed,” she said.

The opportunities seen in Davao City appeared to have wrought a contagion effect after other big shopping-mall owners were poised to establish their presence in other areas in Mindanao, Ho said.

“Watch out for these ones. It’s really good for construction and real estate,” she said.

Only in July this year, Director Jesus Motoomull of the Construction Industry Authority of the Philippines (CIAP) said 
*Davao City is the “booming city in the country today,” with the total number of contractors here and the rest of the region reaching 400.*

This number doubled that of Cebu, which had only 200. Of the 153 total applications filed at the offices of the Department of Trade and Industry, where the CIAP is based as an attached agency, Davao City processed 43 of these applications.

*“Davao is definitely a high-growth region today, with a lot of projects for both government and the private sector,”* Motoomull said.

Edrin Kaye C. Pedro, project manager at the Far East Associates, also told the BusinessMirror that the company has noticed an increase in the number of its clients compared “not only five or seven years ago, but as of even 2008.”

Pedro handed out a brochure of the projects that the company has handled so far, with its strength lying at its added service of already incorporating urban planning to the design of the building and other projects.

*“We are the only one here offering green technology to the design and actual construction of our projects,”* she said.

Ho said that while the owner may spend “a little bit more” to construct a “green” building, the savings that green technology would have over the years would easily cover their initial investment.


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

.
*THE PEAK @ GAISANO MALL DAVAO*


KurtIrving said:


> nice...ganda nang the PEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r0mm3l (Sep 24, 2010)

wow! i was so shocked when i saw the peak @ gaisano., truly, davao is BOOMING!!


----------



## aldwinonline (May 27, 2010)

Mindavao said:


> *GAISANO MALL of DAVAO - expansion*
> 
> photo courtesy of JUNAX kay:
> 
> ...


waaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Groupon Davao (Sep 7, 2011)

*Groupon Invades Davao!!!*

Groupon Invades Davao!!!! Please visit www.groupon.ph/deals/davao to find out great deals in your area!!!


----------



## leofriends (Jun 27, 2010)

GO! DAVAO CITY!


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil (May 11, 2009)

*MARCO POLO HOTEL*



Thanini said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*'D LEONOR HOTEL & RESORT*



abskess said:


> *Wave Pool and Raging River*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:applause::cheers2:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

PROPOSED ADDU TOWER 21F

Construction of this building is scheduled 1st quarter 2012. 




























PALMETTO PLACE CONDOMINIUM 8F SECOND BUILDING

This is the second building out of 4 inside the complex... I am glad they upgraded this project to 8 floors and the construction workers are fast tracking this project.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

ABREEZA RESIDENCE 26F










GRAND LAUNCHING TODAY 9/29/11 AT ABREEZA MALL














































THE CONSTRUCTION SITE










:banana::banana: Davao City is gearing up for highrise boom... just so everybody knows.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

AEON TOWERS 34F

This condo project is showing its marketing campaign strength displaying many banners around DAVAO just like this one in MacArthur Highway...










Pretty amazing though, the lighting effect kills it.


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

abskess said:


> *Kembali Resort, Island Garden City of Samal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers2:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

SM ANNEX SHOPPING MALL
Formerly known as *SM EXPANSION*



junax said:


> *ay expansion ra man na, small time! - anonymous. *
> 
> *The Annex*





junax said:


> london bridge is falling up...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*STA. ANA WHARF DEVELOPMENT PROJECT*



MtApoStandard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/TVPatrolDAVAO





nbrDVO said:


>


TV NEWS REPORT TRANSLATION:

Anchor: Soon, Sta. Ana Wharf will be included as center of tourism as it will be converted into a park with complete facilities and a floating restaurant, Vina Araneta on patrol.

Vina Araneta: Following the plan, the 4.2 hectare Sta. Ana Wharf will be fully developed and beautified. The baywalk will be laid out for strollers. The open court is being planned for a big Aquarium for educational tours. Trees will planted just like in People's Park, and a wide selection of restaurant with international cuisine, resto bars and leading the list of attractions is a floating restaurant that is situated just a few distance from pier 1 of the wharf. According to Eliza Madrazo, officer-in-charge of Sta. Ana Wharf, once finish Sta. Ana Wharf will become a center of tourism.

Madeline Madrazo: It will become a tourism hub of the city and there are new areas where people can leisurely walk in the park specially for Dabawenyos.

Vina Araneta: Just like Manila Yacht Club, Sta. Ana Wharf will also have its own Yacht Club while Pier 2 will become a beautiful docking place for motorboats and sea taxis. Those motorboats plying should be well organized.

Christopher Inting: We are very thankful of this development so that we can conduct tours, it is much better.

John Riz Fortuna: So that Davao can experience what is Sta. Ana Pier for it will be open to the masses and this park is the priority of the mayor.

Vina Araneta: Sta. Ana Wharf development's budget is pegged at half a million pesos but there are already many investors who are ready to pour their money in the project. Viiiiiiina Araneta patrol of the Filipinos.


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

.
*CAMELLA NORTHPOINT CONDO [11F]*



junax said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I love this thread. It's so nice to see cities in other areas of the Philippines outside of Metro Manila booming.


----------



## jongeh088 (Jul 3, 2011)

i like d'surfing! definitely awsam.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

SM CITY LANANG
SHOPPING MALL


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Linmarr Towers Condominium Complex
Three building condominium. First building is finished. Second building is next.



Thanini said:


> Update Oct. 13, 2011





Thanini said:


> Latest Improvements inside Linmarr Towers Residences


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Davao City Construction BOOM Continues






TV Patrol News TRANSLATION:

Anchor: Construction boom is noticeable in Davao City for the year 2010 and 2011. One example is the construction of Star Mall located at Mintal and an additional Star Mall located in a modern commercial center in Bajada, Davao City. Also, SM Group of Companies are going to build a hotel near SM Lanang. Vina Araneta on patrol.

Vina Araneta: Near the under construction SM mall in Lanang, Davao City is the construction site of an 800 million pesos 8-storey 204 room hotel, the Radisson Park Inn Hotel of SM group of companies. SM Mall will also have a convention center with a seating capacity of 7,000.

Lourdes Macalindong: Because we know that Davao is getting to be an international destination aside from Cebu. I mean, down in Mindanao its really Davao that I think is the, you know, the most logical place to invest. We'll have a bridge way that will connect the convention center to the hotel so its going to be very accessible as well to the commercial complex.

Vina Araneta: Aside from the high end 5-storey residential condominium in Camella Northpoint which is adding another building right now, comes another project which is a lifestyle commercial center that has more than 20 retail stores, supermarket, restaurants and a wellness center. There is also an amphitheater that is designed to blend seamlessly to the more than hundreds pine tress inside the complex. According to Camella Homes General Manager the construction of the 500 million peso project will start next year simultaneous with the other Star Mall project in Mintal.

Marlon Escalicas: We already have a residential component in Camella Northpoint and to be able to compliment to this residential we actually allotted almost a hectar right there in front to become our commercial center, to be able to offer something different and something unique right here in Davao.

Vina Araneta: Even the British inspired 2-storey mansion is being renovated to become a fine dining restaurant and a function hall.

Marlon Escalicas: The mall concept has actually evolve, it has become a lifestyle center meaning you are there to relax, to rest specially our project is located at the center of Davao.

Vina Araneta: The latest count from the city engineers division office building permit division, 5091 permits are already released from January to August. According to the city engineers office, there is an increase of 106.7% of the total number of permits released compare to last year. In addition, there are more people who are coming in to their office to inquire for a building permit application. From the 5091 permits released, 3665 of these are residential or a subdivision like the Palmetto Village in Ma-a. 631 are commercial buildings like the Gaisano Mall expansion.

Jaime Aladin: There are really many who are applying for a building permit like it cannot be stopped because of Davao City's achievements.... we received many awards.

Anchor: (_yada yada yada she's saying goodbye_)


----------



## si_di_ow (Oct 14, 2011)

*hey*

nyc ayo ang first two pictures ani na thread.. keep it up davao...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

SM CITY LANANG
Shopping Mall

The youtube video below these pics tells us its a big shopping mall.... hehehe


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

tj_brewed said:


> *Davao City high-rise buildings construction boom:A race to heaven
> *
> BY ROGER M. BALANZA of DurianPost
> 
> ...


:banana: :banana:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

TUNE HOTEL 10F
Proposed 10-storey hotel along JP Laurel Ave.










KUKUN HOTEL 11F
Under Construction Hotel at Abreeza Complex




























JTC HOTEL 12F
Under Construction Hotel near SM CITY LANANG




























ONE NETWORK BANK HQ 7F
A rural bank under construction in Sasa


----------



## si_di_ow (Oct 14, 2011)

what the... nainlab ko sa design sa sm lanang... hehe


----------



## si_di_ow (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## davaobred (Apr 24, 2011)

si_di_ow said:


> what the... nainlab ko sa design sa sm lanang... hehe


ayaw ka fall ana kay mabroken-hearted ka..daghan nata..nakahilak ko ana..hapit ko magwild..basta ayaw kumpyansa..:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Magallanes Residence 8F 3RD Building



elBartolo said:


> _*as of october 28, 2011*_





elBartolo said:


> mao ning sa likod akong pasabot


----------



## r0mm3l (Sep 24, 2010)

davaoBOOM! ^^


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

AEON TOWERS 34F


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

AEON TOWERS INVESTORS NIGHT AND SOFT LAUNCHING OCT. 26 2011
SPECIAL GUEST FAMOUS ACTOR GABBY CONCEPTION

Gabby Conception at AEON Investors Night!!!
































































OFF COURSE....

The STAR of the SHOW!!!!!

*AEON TOWERS!!!!!!*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

AEON TOWERS 34F


----------



## si_di_ow (Oct 14, 2011)

davaobred said:


> ayaw ka fall ana kay mabroken-hearted ka..daghan nata..nakahilak ko ana..hapit ko magwild..basta ayaw kumpyansa..:bash::bash::bash:


Lol. btaw, musuroy ko ani basta mahuman na ni. hehe


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Camella Northpoint










The second building is almost finish.



















Workers are now constructing the third building which is 11-storey high.




























The entrance from JP Laurel Avenue... its nice to look at with lots of greeneries and clean street. kay: 

The complex entrance and its decorations for the Halloween season. 



















thank you allenation for the pics.... from Davao Project Thread.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Abreeza Residence 26F










This is the 1-day sale of the Abreeza Residence during its Grand Launching Activity last September 9, 2011 at Abreeza Mall.










That event set a new record for the Ayala with the actual 1-day sales of P1.1B :applause:

Right now, the figure is posted in their Abreeza Residence website...



tj_brewed said:


> 1 billion sales in one day is an achievement that Alveo is very proud of...a record breaking sales. kay:


Meanwhile... construction workers are getting busy for this building... the target completion is 2015



junax said:


> as of october 14, 2011...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

may birch tower davao daw sabi sa wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_Philippines


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Wiki is not a reliable source... but anyway it would be great if its true. Birch Tower in Davao is not that far and away from the realms of possibility.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Palmetto Place 8F

This is the rendering and the actual construction of the second building.










CONSTRUCTION SITE:




















This is the first building... its already finished and occupied.




















Pile driving is now ongoing for the fourth building..




























Thank you El Bartolo for the pics... from Davao Project Thread


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

PROPOSALS

_Prime Residences_

Far East Associates published a preview design of *Prime Residences*...
LINK



> As Davao City is gearing up to compete with the rest of the world, FEA aims to be part of the catalyst of bringing Davao's Architecture and Engineering Designs to the 21st Century. If we are to encourage people to want to come to Davao and experience why "LIFE IS HERE", our life should be centered in Sustainable and responsible lifestyle. What better place is there to start than in where we work, live and play. That is FEA Design.










































_Matina I.T. Park_

Proposed I.T. Park at MacArthur Highway southern part of Davao...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Wadaboy said:


> Palmetto Place 8F


I thought it is residential, but are the buildings mixed-use?


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

There are commercial spaces for rent in building 1 because it faces the street.... but the buildings are residential condos...


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Preview of whats gonna happen to Davao skyline after the completion some of the highrise building projects in the city.

34f Aeon Towers
26f Abreeza Residence
11f Kukun Hotel

at the far left side are

21f Ateneo Tower
24f Avid Tower (proposal)









this pic is photoshopped by Davao forumer Waway... good job. kay:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Double post... edit this one later...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

SM ANNEX SHOPPING MALL

Its shaping up according to plan... kay:























This is the rendering of the anchor store for SM Ecoland shopping mall renovation plan.



MtApoStandard said:


>


Then, this is what the actual anchor store looks like right after the renovation... I think it looks just like the rendering



allenation said:


> *welcome to SM*.:cheers:




THE BRIDGE

There are two bridges that will connect the ANNEX to the MAIN building.



Il Tenore said:


> gitan-aw nako ganina and 2 jud ka bridge ang himuon.. one is almost done and they're starting a new bridge.. it's the reason why wala for a while ang karl's koffee korner..
> here are the pictures anyway.. cellphone cam quality..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

ATENEO COMMUNITY CENTER 2OF
*Construction starts JANUARY 2012*


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*CAMELLA NORTHPOINT*



Dynomite said:


> Bike Friendly City!!! hehe. Bicycle lane...
> 
> 
> Nottingham area clearing...
> ...





Wadaboy said:


> Keep taking pictures of DAVAO.


:cheers2:


----------



## davaobred (Apr 24, 2011)

Putlon na tanan kahoy sa may entrance to clear the area for the construction of the mini starmall? kung ing ana man lang ayaw na mg build ug starmall ui..integrate the commercial center in the larger condo buildings nlng..muadto nlng kog mintal para mgstarmall halag perting laua..


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil (May 11, 2009)

*MAGALLANES RESIDENCES*



KING CITY said:


> http://davaocity.olx.com.ph/magallanes-residences-condominium-bolton-davao-city-iid-159620733


----------



## joms30 (Nov 26, 2011)

*birch tree 53 storery daw.. .. ambot basin pareha n pud ni sa lumiere hahahaha....*


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil (May 11, 2009)

*SM CITY ECOLAND - ANNEX*



allenation said:


> *new pics of SM ANNEX* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*CAMELLA NORTHPOINT*



abskess said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## carlsant (Nov 14, 2011)

wow!!! nakakabilib ang mga projects sa Davao. Now, Im thinking of settling down in Davao.


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil (May 11, 2009)

*GAISANO MALL OF TAGUM
Davao del Norte*



Ibex said:


> :cheers:​


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

GMALL EXPANSION "THE PEAK"
More pics from "The Peak" featuring day and night scenes.


*The Peak - Day
 by Ibex*










































































*The Peak - Night
 by Junax*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

carlsant said:


> wow!!! nakakabilib ang mga projects sa Davao. Now, Im thinking of settling down in Davao.


I suggest you should... cheap food and everything hehehe. Davao is growing fast and in the right way. Its more laid back, less stressful and peaceful. You won't regret it.... as what the city's tagline says.. DAVAO: LIFE IS HERE.


----------



## joms30 (Nov 26, 2011)

sure ni??


----------



## Mr. Davao (May 25, 2010)

Wow....I'm not able to go at the top of GMall. I want to spend there together with my family. I miss Davao City so much....


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

^^
nope. That's Sofia Tower in QC (21)
linville Res is their Davao Proj (2x12)

same developer lang na sila.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi guys.....
Please post in English because this thread is in international forum... we must know that many non filipino forumers are also reading our thread here so let us communicate with them by posting in English.


----------



## mr. blood (May 27, 2011)

metaLLOYD said:


> ^^
> nope. That's Sofia Tower in QC (21)
> linville Res is their Davao Proj (2x12)
> 
> same developer lang na sila.


ah ok i thought that 21f would be built in maa-a ...my bad !!!
so theres no rendering yet about linville-davao ?...

ok sir from now on we will post @ english grammar ... often get nosebleed...:lol:


----------



## geom (Mar 3, 2012)

sofia tower po pala yan


----------



## mr. blood (May 27, 2011)

geom said:


> sofia tower po pala yan


now i know


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

mr. blood said:


> ah ok i thought that 21f would be built in maa-a ...my bad !!!
> so theres no rendering yet about linville-davao ?...
> 
> ok sir from now on we will post @ english grammar ... often get nosebleed...:lol:


:lol: yah right... my english is not as good as well but I often keep it simple as possible. Let's promote Davao here with international audience en all.... the world needs to know what our city is all about. Meanwhile..... I hope it is ok for the guys at FB for me to post some of the updates here right now.

*ABREEZA RESIDENCE 26F*



















*JTC HOTEL 12F*



















THNX Edgarallan Tolop for the pics.


----------



## ERyXz™ (Oct 17, 2011)

Wadaboy said:


> Hi guys.....
> Please post in English because this thread is in international forum... we must know that many non filipino forumers are also reading our thread here so let us communicate with them by posting in English.


 I think this is the only live thread for Davao.. all other threads have been locked. hno:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Its ok.... it is apparently temporary so maybe in a couple of days the moderators will unlock those threads when cool heads sets in. For the mean time, lets focus our updates internationally at least in here we got worldwide coverage. kay:


----------



## mr. blood (May 27, 2011)

the thread are so quite no updates...but all over the city are busy building skyscrapers...


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ connect the Dots...
LANANG










Credit To the Owner.


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

SM Lanang updates.

































photo credit to the owner.  :cheers2:


----------



## mr. blood (May 27, 2011)

beautiful,huge and bright interior....


----------



## ERyXz™ (Oct 17, 2011)

metaLLOYD said:


> SM Lanang updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Evidence of being the Premier.. Signage already attached.. :banana:


----------



## nesta marley (Mar 6, 2012)

*V O T E*

*SELECT WHATS NEXT FOR DAVAO?


BRIDGE TO CONNECT SAMAL

OR

HUGE SPORTS ARENA 
*


----------



## jomsy30 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## mr. blood (May 27, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00000254011325&type=1&relevant_count=2&ref=nf

photos from mckenji,,,,,credits to you....


----------



## mr. blood (May 27, 2011)

photo credit to the owner


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*WHAT's Going on in Davao?*

More pics of *SM Lanang Premier Mall* from Rex Abad





































*Inside the mall*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*More HOTELS for the growing tourists*

*PARK INN HOTEL*















































*KUKUN HOTEL*





























*JTC HOTEL*





























thanks guys for the pics from Davao thread.....


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Condo craze still hot hot hot in Davao.... kay:*

CAMELLA NORTHPOINT 11F AND 15F

































































ABREEZA RESIDENCE 26F






































ONE OASIS BUILDINGS 4 AND 5


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*PROPOSED PROJECTS*

*AVIDA TOWERS 23F AND 29F*




















*ABREEZA PLACE 27F X 4*






































*AEON TOWERS 34F X 2*





























*ATENEO COMMUNITY TOWER 14F AND SPORTS GYMNASIUM*





















*DAVAO MEDICAL SCHOOL FOUNDATION 12F*





























*LINVILLE TOWERS 12F X 2*


----------



## userfriend (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ kapa kaau ang linville ... ang lupit!


----------



## Mafia BOY (Jan 26, 2012)

Asa dapit ning Linville? Is this also owned by the Bangayans? Kay "Lin" man gud..... murag Linmarr. Or basig kang jeremy lin ni? hehe.:lol:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAVAO UPDATES*

SM Lanang Premier

qwertyqaz took nice photo updates of the newest mall in Davao City. thanks 



qwertyqaz said:


> Few images from my phone yesterday :dance2:





qwertyqaz said:


> :dance2:





qwertyqaz said:


> :dance2:





qwertyqaz said:


> You're welcome :wave: I have some few more from my phone :dance2:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Abreeza Technopod Building



chris_cornell said:


>


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Abreeza Residence 26F



chris_cornell said:


>


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*More Projects and Proposals*

Wee Siu Yen Condominium [6F|res|u/c] 









pic:chris_cornell

Park Inn by Radisson Hotel [8F|hot|u/c] 









pic:GILLES-HACKWELL

Palmetto Place Condominium [5F+7F|res|u/c]









pic:chris_cornell

S&R Shopping Center [com|u/c] 









pic:chris_cornell

Chinatown Mason Tower [16F|res] 









pic:ammboon


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*FEATURED FINISH PROJECT*

MAGALLANES RESIDENCE [finished]


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*More Proposals*

Camella Northpoint [11+15F|res|u/c] 










Davao Medical School Foundation [12F|edu|u/c] 



















Linville Residences Tower 1 and Tower 2 [12F|res] 










Ateneo Community Center [14F|edu|u/c] 










*A chapel, a gymnasium and a dormitory building stood here before everything cleared up. Construction is about to start.*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## Mafia BOY (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Wadaboy! :cheers:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

New Project! Today in Davao



ammboon said:


> *Felcris Centrale*
> 
> Felcris Hotels and Resorts Corporation was incorporated to engage in real-estate development. Its flagship Felcris Centrale is a major development project to create a business community in one of the prime areas of Davao City. The property is located in a 5.9-hectare lot along Quimpo Boulevard, Barangay Bucana. The development will include a shopping mall, office buildings, residential towers and hotels. The first phase of our project will be the completion of the mall and BPO building at the cost of at least P1 billion.
> According to Colliers International, Davao City is the next wave city in the Philippines most suitable for call centers and BPO businesses.
> ...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hopefully no Davao peeps will react to this, but I am glad Davao City has come a long way since the creation of this thread. Davao was belittled back then, its still a low rise city and not deserving to have an international thread like this thread according to a forumer, probably a Davao hater.... read post below:



Jarenz said:


> *IMO, it's not yet time for Davao. Most of the projects are in low-rise category and only 1 considered as high rise (Lumiere) but proposal stage still.*


as of today, Davao has lots of highrise projects both under construction and proposals. Davao will not stop from there, there are still many more projects in line and yet to be announced. I was back reading this thread and it put a smile on my face to see how Davao has drastically changed. I am glad naysayers are proven wrong..... go go go DAVAO!!!!! more surprises to come :banana::banana::banana: :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## userfriend (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ :lol::lol::lol: yan lng masabi ko...:lol::lol:


----------



## MajorPayne (Aug 13, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## davaobred (Apr 24, 2011)

Wadaboy said:


> Hopefully no Davao peeps will react to this, but I am glad Davao City has come a long way since the creation of this thread. Davao was belittled back then, its still a low rise city and not deserving to have an international thread like this thread according to a forumer, probably a Davao hater.... read post below:
> 
> 
> 
> as of today, Davao has lots of highrise projects both under construction and proposals. Davao will not stop from there, there are still many more projects in line and yet to be announced. I was back reading this thread and it put a smile on my face to see how Davao has drastically changed. I am glad naysayers are proven wrong..... go go go DAVAO!!!!! more surprises to come :banana::banana::banana: :cheers::cheers::cheers:


epic fail..:lol:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

junax said:


> *update as of feb. 10, 2013. bajada, davao city...*
> 
> *landco, pryce tower, abreeza residences and seda hotel...*
> 
> ...


:cheers2:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

peacemaker® said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

junax said:


> *last Feb. 10, 2013, nasa 12th floor...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers2:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*DAVAO CITY's CBD,* 
Philippines



Third I said:


> *soco of the month....* :lol:
> :applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## userfriend (Jun 18, 2012)

very nice..


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*ABREEZA RESIDENCES & ABREEZA SEDA HOTEL*



junax said:


> *going 15th floor na... speedy gonzales hehehe.*
> 
> *iba talaga ang dating ng abreeza... clean and orderly. davao na davao.*
> 
> ...


:cheers2:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

Third i said:


> Late night shot.


:cheers:


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*PARK INN BY RADISSON HOTEL DAVAO*









credits to *IJOM-IV*​


----------



## Mindavao (May 22, 2011)

*FELCRIS CENTRALE*

*FELCRIS CENTRALE*
























​


Mafia BOY said:


> According to a not-so-reliable source, this scale model is worth 300k+.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Davao said:


> Rising above the rest ....


Davao


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Camella Northpoint




dc_2012 said:


> BY: opaw kaopaw





dc_2012 said:


>





dc_2012 said:


> Photo credit to Jun M.
> 
> 
> 
> Nottingham


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*JTC TOWER*



Third i said:


>


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*ABREEZA PLACE TOWER 1 u/c*




malo-oy ka! said:


> Ello p0h! I'm neWbiE here But a l0nG tiMe LurKer. Jejejeje
> 
> TrY cuh LnG p0h mG mGpoSt nG pic2r. :cheers:





dc_2012 said:


>


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*AEON TOWERS u/c*



eflex said:


> nagsugod na ang Aeon Towers..niagi ko ganina





rardiie said:


> *Aeon Towers starts contruction*
> 
> I was able to drop by at Aeon Tower's showroom in Bajada last Thursday to pick-up something and was delighted with what I've discovered.
> 
> ...


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

*FELCRIS CENTRALE u/c*




VXI said:


> Murag SM Megamall ang diri na side





metaLLOYD said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





denlem4ever said:


> murag ilang unahon ky ang 3 storey mall. pilo naman ang kable..


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

*Palmetto Place Condominium 5F+7F+7F*

*Buildings 1 & 2*










*Building 3*










elBartolo said:


> 3-31-13
> _image hosted on *flickr*_


^^ Buliding 3 u/c updates


*the site Plan*


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

elBartolo said:


>


Abreeza residence & Seda Hotel Davao.


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

*AVIDA Towers Davao*

















the Groundbreaking ceremony.


----------



## developnation (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

*Aeon Towers*, dubbed as “the most iconic building project in Davao city” to date, broke ground on 30th of May, 2013,
marking the start of full-swing construction of this 2.5 billion-worth mixed-use facility — a 33-storey structure that will soon
tower the city’s skyline, along J.P. Laurel Avenue, near the Ayala Complex.​


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

*S&R Membership Shopping opens in Davao*









Photo Credits: Mindanao Insider


----------



## metaLLOYD (Mar 1, 2012)

junax said:


> *camphone update only as of may 26, 2013... at the 23rd floor.
> 
> yung signage every floor (after omitting numbers 4,13,14 & 24) now reads 27..*


Abreeza Residences.


----------



## rex abad (Jan 6, 2010)

AEON TOWERS, DAVAO's most iconic underconstruction.


Wadaboy said:


> From AEON FB Page go there


----------



## rex abad (Jan 6, 2010)

Abreeza Residences


Third i said:


>


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Completed*

Gaisano Mall Toril [Mall/4 levels]



AdProm said:


> not yet 100% finished... but cant ignore the fact that it really looks great :banana::cheers2::cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Project Info*

Vivaldi Residences Davao [32F|Condominium and Hotel]

The number of floors is now 32 from just 25...



eflex said:


> (c)Atty


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Deep Excavation*

AEON Towers [Two Towers/34F/Condominium]



AdProm said:


> ---====---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Laying the Foundation*

Abreeza Place Tower 1 and 2 [27F/Condominium] 

Perspective












rardiie said:


>


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Almost Topping Off*

Ateneo Community Center [14F/University Building]

Perspective












rardiie said:


> Pahulam sa pic @wadaboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*About to Start*

Avida Towers Davao [24F+29F|res|u/c]

Scale Model










The Site



annemargaret said:


> Heavy Equipments are coming soon!
> 
> Site clear / fence done!


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

There you go.... actually here are more project constructions in Davao right now.... but I got tired of posting. Plus some new announced projects.... I'll share them in this thread soon.

What do you think about Davao?


----------



## mikefutureboy (Jul 19, 2012)

any newly proposal update ?


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

There are two recent projects announced for the city, the first one is the two towers residential condominium from Robinsons Land called the Delta Residences and the second one is a condotel from Eurotel called Vivalde Residences, other future projects in Davao are not yet allowed to be posted here. Yet, these surprise projects will really excite you specially this coming 2014, no kidding.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Projects*

Delta Residences [2T|26F|29F|mix] 










Vivaldi Residences Davao [32F|mix] 











:banana::banana:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Pile Driving*

Bluepearl Resort Hotel [20F|hot|u/c] 












annemargaret said:


> as of 12/9/13


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Full Speed Construction*

Felcris Centrale [2F+12F|mix













elBartolo said:


>


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Northpoint Vista Residences Update*

Vista Residences



melissa.bain said:


> Nottingham Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metroDC (Apr 25, 2014)

Top News: *ANOTHER SM MALL in DAVAO *? *A 3rd One*

• Megaworld, Rockwell potential locators, too

*Property giant SM Prime Holding dropped strong hints that it will build a third shopping mall in Davao City.*

SM Prime chief financial officer Jeffrey Lim, speaking during the recent SM Prime’s annual stockholders’ meeting in the national capital, said the master plan is to open more than 30 malls in the next five years.

“We have properties in Davao, Cebu, Bacolod, Cagayan de Oro, all the way to Cabanatuan. We also have one in Mindanao—in General Santos City, but we continue to look for more properties there,” Lim said. 

Thus far, SM has two malls in Davao City, the first in Ecoland area and then the second in Lanang area.

*Lim said at least 10 of the malls that will open in the next five years will be built in “lifestyle cities,” similar to the 60-hectare Mall of Asia complex.*

“When you talk of lifestyle cities, it can be a mall, residential, with hotels or convention center, with mall as its anchor,” he said.

The mixed-use “lifestyle city” concept will be developed in SM properties in Cebu and China. Development of lifestyle cities are also planned in SM North EDSA, Pampanga, and Davao, he said.

• Other projects

This developed as property giant Megaworld Corporation announced it will be spending P15 billion for the development of its first township development project in Mindanao.

There are also talks that Rockwell is also eyeing a development in Lanang area.

Megaworld, in a statement, said that ts P15-billion budget will be for the 11-hectare Davao Park District, located along the S.P. Dakudao Loop in Lanang. The spendng will be made in the next five to seven years.

“Davao City is the economic center of Mindanao. This is the best place to build our very first township in Southern Philippines, which we envision to be Mindanao’s new central business district,” Andrew L. Tan, Megaworld Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, said.

“In Davao Park District, the people of Mindanao can finally experience Megaworld’s pioneering live-work-play-learn township concept,” he added.

Megaworld said the new park district is envisioned to be Davao City’s central business district (CBD) and a major center for information technology and business process outsourcing (IT-BPO) in Mindanao.

First to rise in the township will be office towers suited for business process outsourcing (BPO) companies and other corporate offices.

Aside from office towers, Davao Park District will also feature themed residential condominiums that will be built by Suntrust, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Megaworld.

The township will also have a lifestyle mall, commercial and retail strips, and a school.

“We are excited to revitalize the landscape of Davao City with our live-work-play-learn concept for this mixed-use development. This is like bringing Eastwood City to Mindanao,” Go said.

In 1999, the company introduced its first township, the 17-hectare Eastwood City in Libis, Quezon City, which is known to be the country’s first cyberpark that saw the birth of the BPO industry in the Philippines.

Other successful townships developed by Megaworld include the 50-hectare McKinley Hill, the 5-hectare Forbes Town Center, the 34.5-hectare McKinley West, and the 15.4-hectare Uptown Bonifacio, all in Fort Bonifacio; the 25-hectare Newport City in Pasay City which is home to the famous Resorts World Manila; the 12.3-hectare Woodside City along C-5, Pasig City; the 28.8-hectare The Mactan Newtown in Lapu-Lapu City, Cebu; the 72-hectare Iloilo Business Park in Iloilo City.


*I found it from Tribune News, by the Mindanao Insider*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...645.1073741828.248275128657714&type=1&theater

*so what can you say about this one if madayon?*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! I'm impressed with all these new developments.
Davao really has that great potential as it has vast land area, fertile soil, great beaches
and yes, its great and cool atmosphere even during the height of summer.
I visited this city in late 80's.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Davao's New Project*

*AMANI GRAND Condominium 7Fx8*






*Sotogrande Condotel 15F*


















_rardiie_


----------



## Agent Smit (May 7, 2011)

Nice projects!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Felcris Centrale*

*Original Post*

New Building in the City. Improves Davao Skyline a bit.... more are coming.











*Dismantling of T-Crane*









*Elevator Shaft?*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ateneo de Davao University Building*

*Orginal Post*

As Davao economy accelerates, the skyline will improve with buildings rising like this one right here.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Abreeza Residence*

*Orignal Post*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Project from MEGAWORLD*

DAVAO| MEGAWORLD - Davao Finance Center [15F| com]

Original Post










kay:



bOrN2BwILd said:


> *P1-B Davao Finance Center to rise in Davao Park District
> *
> 
> DAVAO CITY, Philippines, May 29, 2014 – A new iconic landmark in Davao is rising. Megaworld, the country’s leading real estate developer, is constructing a 15-storey office tower at the Davao Park District, the city’s first master planned central business district, as part of the first phase of the township’s office development.
> ...


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

del


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

> © Joseph Quisido Gumia


Finished/ UC Buildings sorounding Abreeza Mall (Center):
a. Aeon Towers (Lower Left)-UC
b. Abreeza Place (Upper Left)-UC
c. Abreeza Residences (4th from Upper Right Striking/Distinct Buildings)-TO


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

ammboon said:


> *Felcris Centrale*
> 
> Felcris Hotels and Resorts Corporation was incorporated to engage in real-estate development. Its flagship Felcris Centrale is a major development project to create a business community in one of the prime areas of Davao City. The property is located in a 5.9-hectare lot along Quimpo Boulevard, Barangay Bucana. The development will include a shopping mall, office buildings, residential towers and hotels. The first phase of our project will be the completion of the mall and BPO building at the cost of at least P1 billion.
> According to Colliers International, Davao City is the next wave city in the Philippines most suitable for call centers and BPO businesses.
> ...


Progress: 02-08-2015 (almost finished)



hopeS said:


> 02-08-15
> 
> 
> "Davao City is not only the third largest city in the country, but it is the single biggest factor responsible for the economic boom being experienced in Mindanao".
> - Dusit International


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

hopeS said:


> 02-01-15
> 
> 
> "Davao City is not only the third largest city in the country, but it is the single biggest factor responsible for the economic boom being experienced in Mindanao".
> - Dusit International


A refreshing view of Abreeza Residences (almost done with some painting works and fixing units to be turned over to owners soon..)
from Abreeza mall:cheers:


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

New Exiting Projects...


AdProm said:


>


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

New chain of hotel from Thailand DUSIT D2:cheers:


AdProm said:


>





Samalenyo said:


> *Try to find Davao, Philippines! *
> 
> *World of Dusit 2014
> Source: http://www.dusit.com/d/dusit/media/PDFs/World-of-Dusit-2014.pdf*


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

Brand New Project to come....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534584


Mindavao said:


> *Felcris Centrale: The center of lifestyle, business, leisure*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rapet (Jul 13, 2014)

*Additional Project...

URBAN HIVE PALMS



DAVAO CITY -- The Dizon family, which operates fruit and vegetable and tourism businesses, is venturing into high-end urban real estate development via a condominium project in this city.

Click to expand...

*


> Philip S. Dizon, head of the family’s Davao Crocodile park, told BusinessWorld *the residential building, to be located in a 2.9-hectare property in the El Rio area, will be six floors high with 720 units.*
> 
> Mr. Dizon said *the company is tapping construction firm Datem Inc.*, whose projects include One Shangri-la and St. Luke’s Global hospital in Manila and Discovery in Boracay, among others.
> 
> Mr. Dizon said *the project is targeted for launched in two months with 50 percent of the units pre-sold.* -- Maya M. Padillo


http://www.bworldonline.com/content...p-high-end-condominium-in-davao-city&id=94418



AdProm said:


> credits: Sergio R.​


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Update: April 26, 2015


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

April 26, 2015


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

April 26, 2015


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

April 28, 2012


----------



## mishafinc (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*AEON TOWERS*

CTTO


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT*

*Matina Enclaves Project as part of Phase 2.*
Location: Tulip Drive connected with Phase 1.
20 floors 4 towers


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*AVIDA TOWERS*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*VIVALDI RESIDENCES*



















ctto


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*VERDON PARC*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*MEGA HARBOUR*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*AZUELA COVE*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT*

*DAVAO l Mesatierra Garden Residences [2Tl8Fl21Fl pro]*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*ONE LAKESHORE DRIVE [8T|21F]*
*MEGAWORLD: DAVAO PARK DISTRICT*










Watch DAVAO PARK DISTRICT promotional video --->


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*CENTRO SPATIAL*
*BY: FILINVEST*



















CONSTRUCTION IS ABOUT TO START....


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*CYBERGATE DELTA [5F|BPO]*









Ctto


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*URBAN HIVE PALMS DAVAO*

ctto


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*MEGAWORLD: FINANCE CENTER BUILDING*

ctto


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Siam 8000 - Dusit Thani Residences & Dusit D2 Hotel*

CTTO


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Monorail system eyed in Davao City*

Sunstar Davao










DAVAO. China Railway Engineering Corporation consultant Jiang Zhiping and Philtram Chief Operating Officer and spokesperson Jose Guardo Jr. announced during Monday's Kapehan sa Dabaw that they are set to present to the Davao City Council a proposal for the establishment of a monorail system in Davao City.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT
MATINA ENCLAVES BOUTIQUE HOTEL
*

CTTO ----> LINK


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*THE ENCLAVES RESIDENCES*

ctto


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*NEW PROJECT:
--- WATERFRONT INSULAR DAVAO ---
*

CTTO ----> LINK

President Duterte reading the latest development project in Davao City


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*UPCOMING PROJECT*

*PATIO SUITES [2T|26F]*

CTTO ---- LINK


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*UPCOMING PROJECT*

*RIVERSIDE TOWNSHIP BY CEBU LANDMASTER*

CTTO ---- LINK


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Council Okays Underground Cabling For Downtown*

-----> link

THE 18th Davao City Council passed on third and final reading Tuesday, January 31, an ordinance requiring all telecommunication companies and Davao Light and Power Company to comply with underground cabling plan within the city streets.

This underground cabling will cover C.M. Recto St, Magsaysay Avenue, and Quirino Avenue. City Councilor Diosdado Mahipus, in a media interview Tuesday, said the cooperation of the concerned telecommunication and power companies is guaranteed for this ordinance.

“In fairness to all telecommunication and power corporations, they have not made any opposition. As a matter of fact, the ordinance and they, themselves, volunteered that they will do the underground cabling in support to the administration of Inday Sara Duterte-Carpio and President Rodrigo Duterte,” he said.

Mahipus said that despite the support and voluntary action of the companies, there is a need to impose the ordinance for companies who place wires hanging in the street.

“So they are now part of the ordinance,” he added. The ordinance covers the implementation of first phase: with estimated length of 1100 meters of C.M Recto Street within the year 2017.

This will start at the junction of San Pedro Street, and will end at the junction of R. Magsaysay Avenue. The second phase of the project within the construction period of 2018 covers more or less 1400 meters of San Pedro Street, and it will start at corner C.M. Recto and will end at Quirino Avenue.

Included in the second phase is the more than 14,000 meters underground cabling covering Magsaysay Avenue and C.M. Recto. The third phase will cover street between Roxas Rotunda and San Pedro Street.

And the last phase with target completion in 2020 will cover Quirino Avenue starting from San Pedro Street, and will end at the Boy Scout of the Philippines building.

Mahipus said that the implementation of the underground cabling project that was started at the City Hall Drive and Magallanes Street yielded positive results.

“We saw that the area is now free from hanging electricity wires, we will do that also in urban centers of Davao,” he said. Mahipus also encouraged those establishment owners to cooperate with the underground cabling, giving space for the diggings.


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Davao City Underground Cabling Project*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Jica to help bankroll Davao tunnel project*
Philippine Daily Inquirer / 12:28 AM January 25, 2017









Photo for representation purposes only.

Aid agency Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) on Tuesday said it would help build the construction of the country’s first long distance tunnel aimed at easing traffic congestion in President Duterte’s hometown.

In a statement, Jica noted of its assistance to the construction of a bypass road in Davao, alongside its joint project with the National Economic and Development Authority dubbed Davao City Infrastructure Development and Capacity Building, which draws midterm as well as long-term strategies to sustain economic growth in the city through infrastructure buildup.

In 2015, Jica and the Philippine government signed a 23.9-billion yen official development assistance (ODA) loan for the Davao City bypass construction project, specifically the center and south sections.

“This project will construct a bypass road connecting the southern tip and the center part of Davao City and improve the paving of existing roads, thereby improving access between ports, including Sasa international seaport, and the city center, and improving logistics and traffic congestion in the biggest economy in Mindanao, the core of which is Davao City, with the objective of contributing to economic development in Mindanao. Special Terms for Economic Partnership apply to this Japanese ODA loan, and it is expected that Japanese technology such as excavation techniques for tunnel construction will be applied,” Jica earlier said on its website.

Jica noted that “Davao City exports agricultural products, which are the main export for the island of Mindanao, as well as agricultural and industrial products produced by Japanese companies located nearby, from ports including the major export base, Sasa international seaport.”

“Functioning as a gateway to other islands, Davao City is expected to increase its importance as the driving force for economic growth in Mindanao going forward. However, traffic congestion has become a serious problem in the center of Davao City, associated with a rise in the population density, and traffic conditions combined with other factors such as truck regulations increase the cost of transportation,” Jica said.

As for the Davao City Infrastructure Development and Capacity Building project approved in 2016, Jica senior representative Tetsuya Yamada said “we hope that Davao City becomes a model of sustainable and balanced urban development.”

“By sharing Japanese know-how in urban development planning, hopefully other cities will also embrace same sustainable approaches to economic development,” Yamada added.

A project outline obtained by the Inquirer last year showed that the initiative will result into an urban infrastructure development plan alongside a corresponding investment program for Davao City. Ben O. de Vera


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAVAO CITY SPORTS DEVELOPMENT PROJECTS*

*UP MINDANAO SPORTS COMPLEX*














































More at:

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=716461365074866&tsid=0.7126733567072061&source=typeahead


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAVAO CITY SPORTS DEVELOPMENT PROJECT*

*UP MINDANAO SPORTS COMPLEX*
*Human Kinetics and Training Center*




























More at:
Sunstar davao

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=716461365074866&tsid=0.562145837573784&source=typeahead


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAVAO CITY SPORTS DEVELOPMENT PROJECT*

*UNIVERSITY OF MINDANAO SPORTS COMPLEX*
*Track and Field and Stadium*

ctto ----> link










CURRENT STATUS


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAVAO CITY SPORTS DEVELOPMENT PROJECT*

*KJC KING DOME*
*Seating Capacity of 70,000 the biggest indoor arena in the Philippines*

ctto ---> link


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*DAVAO COASTLINE AND PORT DEVELOPMENT PROJECT*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*ENCLAVES TOWER*


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

SOTOGRAND


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Malayan Colleges Mindanao*
















































































​


----------



## Wadaboy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Lyceum of the Philippines University*



























​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*GREETINGS FROM THE PHILIPPINES*

*HAPPY BLESSED and PEACEFUL
NEW YEAR 2018 to EVERYONE !!!*
























































*WORLD's BEST 2017 NEW YEARS EVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2018 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


























*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2017 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*





















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2016 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*
















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2014 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2013 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*











*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2012 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


----------



## davaoeagle (Mar 7, 2006)




----------

